# Need some Input/Suggestions...



## SeoulBrotha888 (Jul 16, 2012)

First of all, love this site!
Second, if this is not in the right place, please move/point me in the right direction.
3rd, this may be a little long, sorry in advance 

Now here is my question. I want to set up some kind of media server in my home. I currently have 2 xbox 360's, and a Western Digital My Book World Edition 1TB. Now, I can access the MBWE with no problems from my 360's, tablets, ipad, and phones no problem. One of my issues, is accessing my NAS from anywhere, as there is/was not a dedicated app for the MBWE. I can do it, however, the GUI is a little lacking on the app that i use.

Here is what i want to do.

1. I want to be able to access my content from every TV in the house.
2. Access my content no matter where I am.
3. Access Live TV no matter where I am.


The first two are probably very easy. I just dont know what would be the best way to go about setting it all up. I guess what I am looking for is the best way to be able to access my content from any tv in the house. Would i have to have some kind of 'extender' on each tv, or is there some other way to go about it?

Is there something that would give me kind of an all one type of deal where i can do all of this and be able to have all tvs/devices be able to access this device? 

Also, want to be able to have a "Sling B*x" type function to go along with all of my legally owned dvds and their back ups. Now, i see that there is a device out there that pretty much takes most of these features and has an "out" function. Now, if i were to go this route, would it be feasible to have all of my TV's run off o this one device, or would i have to get that "extender?" I think i'm just super confused right now, and just need a little help going in the right direction. Any help will be GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Maybe the Cinemar Main Lobby will work for you www.cinemarsolutions.com/

You could talk to Mcascio as he goes by on the boards here. He has a theater build thread on here called cinemar theater.


----------



## SeoulBrotha888 (Jul 16, 2012)

Intersting! Appreciate the link, i'll do some more reasearch on this while im class tonite! HA!


----------

